# Full Spectrum Warriors not working?????????????



## kunwar (Mar 25, 2005)

helpppppppppppp
is any body listening....................

 pc configurations r :
2.0 ghz processor
64 mb onboard graphic accelarator
256 mb ram
i think it is enough


now please helppppppppp


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 25, 2005)

ok this belongs to gamerz section m8.. 

u cant play it on a 64 mb onboard card 

here are the req. 

*www.gamespot.com/pc/strategy/fullspectrumwarrior/techinfo.html

but then u try the 3d analyzer s/w it may work out..


----------



## kunwar (Mar 25, 2005)

see bharatbala.
i ran doom 3 on 64 mb on board memory.

pleaseee don't   make me insulted about my pc.

give some more sugession

LOOKING FORWARD


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 25, 2005)

There is nothing to get insulted about. The simple fact is that your PC is not powerful enough to play all games in their full glory. And I bet my ass that Doom 3 on your PC must have been at very low reolution and everything set to lowest.

As for Full Spectrum Warrior, you should try 3DAnalyse, as Bala has suggested. My specs are similar to yours and the game ran with 3DAnalyse, though it would still crash sometimes. Give it a try.


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 25, 2005)

@kunwar: bharathbala2003 is right. While some games are lenient when it comes to allowing games to run on onboard video cards without the required supports (Doom 3 and HL2), some explitictly require you to have a fully compatible video card in order to run. The system requirements clearly indicate that the supported video cards are:

Geforce4 Ti 4200 series RADEON X800
Geforce4 Ti 4400 series RADEON X600
Geforce4 Ti 4600 series RADEON X300
Geforce4 Ti 4800 series RADEON 9800
Geforce4 MX Chipsets RADEON 9800 XT
GeForce3 Series RADEON 9800 Pro
GeForce3 Ti 200 Series RADEON 9600
Geforce3 Ti 500 Series RADEON 9600 XT
RADEON 9600 Pro
Geforce FX 5200 Series RADEON 9200
Geforce FX 5600 Series RADEON 9200 SE
Geforce FX 5700 Series RADEON 9250
Geforce FX 5900 Series RADEON 9700
Geforce FX 5950 Series RADEON 9700 Pro
All-in-wonder 9700
GeForce 6800 Series All-in-wonder 9700 Pro 

I doubt that whatever you do will get the game running. At least, give us the error message that comes up when you try to launch the game.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 25, 2005)

@kunwar: plz do not use doom3 as some sort of standard for running games. sure, doom3 needs a good system 2 play at decent framerates....but if u can run doom3, it doesnt mean that u can any game...like enoonmai said, some games r not lenient when it comes 2 the graphics cards...if u dont have what they ask 4, the game wont run...


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 26, 2005)

kunwar said:
			
		

> see bharatbala.
> i ran doom 3 on 64 mb on board memory.
> 
> pleaseee don't make me insulted about my pc.



man i dint insult u.. i jus answered the query  as ppl above said doom3 cant b compared.. for example take POP: SOT or WW.. they need T&L support.. ur sys will not run it even in ya dreams m8.. so plz understan i dint insult u or ur system 

@enoon.. try callin me bala m8  prefer it that way


----------



## kunwar (Apr 19, 2005)

*are yaar tune itni lambi list bata di????*

the error is "create device failed".
what is the link of 3d analyser?
have digit ever given it in dvd?
do u buy chip?

byeeeee  







			
				enoonmai said:
			
		

> @kunwar: bharathbala2003 is right. While some games are lenient when it comes to allowing games to run on onboard video cards without the required supports (Doom 3 and HL2), some explitictly require you to have a fully compatible video card in order to run. The system requirements clearly indicate that the supported video cards are:
> 
> Geforce4 Ti 4200 series RADEON X800
> Geforce4 Ti 4400 series RADEON X600
> ...


----------



## vysakh (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: are yaar tune itni lambi list bata di????*



			
				kunwar said:
			
		

> t
> what is the link of 3d analyser?



here it is


----------



## dartharjun (Apr 19, 2005)

*FSW*

FWS is most probably giving you the error that it hast found TnL on your PC. And if you have a 64 MB integrated GPU, it probably an intel Extreme graphcs 2...without TnL.
The REALLI PISSING OFF PART os that most people with fraster processors that can do the TnL calc.s to giv playable fps.s cant play because they had to incl. some dumb checker.
i guess if you had a 3+ ghz processor and 512 mb ram, and No TnL, ot shoud work,....these damn companie just keep including unwanted stuff in games....like the steam online acvtrivatioin on HL2

is there a hl2 thread?..
xcuse the typos

arjun


----------



## kunwar (Apr 20, 2005)

hi arjun,
ur first post. congratulations.
2.0 ghz processor and 256 mb ram.
i think it is extreme graphics 1.
i can't understand"REALI*****OFF PART".
U should simplify ur language because it is an indian forum!
what is fraster processor?????????????>
what is"typos"?
i am going 2 try 3d analyser.
in last,
I CAN'T UNDERSTAND ANYTHINGGGGGGGG.
BUTin last thanks


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Apr 20, 2005)

He meant it to be "faster" processor, not "fraster".
And typos mean typing/printing mistakes.

Arjun's posted about how people with fast processors and lots of RAM are still not able to play the game because the game insists on checking for TnL capabilities. Thats the essence of his post.


----------



## shaunak (Apr 20, 2005)

kunwar said:
			
		

> see bharatbala.
> i ran doom 3 on 64 mb on board memory.
> 
> pleaseee don't   make me insulted about my pc.
> ...



u know doom 3 even runs on my 865integrated gfx crd and runs fine too!!!

ps: mine is extream graphics 2;


----------



## kunwar (Apr 21, 2005)

i tried 3d analyser but FAILED 
i used"emulate pixel shaders".
should i use anything else??????
i even tried on demos of chaos theory,painkiller blood rayne 2, lego star wars and silent hill 4.
but i have heard that this tool can run 80% of games . sad  i anm........ forever


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Apr 21, 2005)

Try "Force Software TnL"...it worked for me. You can also try "Emulate HW TnL" too to see if the game runs. The point here being experiment and play with the settings to see which one can run the game.


----------



## kunwar (Apr 23, 2005)

there r a lot of options.
Over 80
i can't try all
at least specify any 12 or any 10


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Apr 23, 2005)

I did specify two. Well, if you *really* want to play the game, you will have to endure the *80* options. Want an easier way out? Just buy a compatible graphics card!


----------

